# fishing



## pilgrim (Mar 20, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 21, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 21, 2004)

:shock:  that's a crazy clear reflection, his legs just join perfectly into his water legs, crazzy stuff. Thats always a pretty wild looking fish.  :?


----------



## Sharkbait (Mar 22, 2004)

Here's how I go fishing.


----------



## Harpper (Mar 22, 2004)

LaFoto said:
			
		

>


That's a great photo LaFoto. It has a peaceful style to it.


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 22, 2004)




----------



## Karalee (Mar 23, 2004)

pilgrim said:
			
		

>



What on earth is he sitting in? :scratch:
That must be some hard core fishing


----------



## pilgrim (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey karlee, It's called a float tube. You wear chest waiters that go up to your chest  :roll: , and are completly waterproof. And to move around you have flippers on your feet. I was actually sittin in one my self while taking the pictures. It's quite fun, you can kick around the lake anywhere you want to take pics, which is alot nicer then being stranded on shore.


----------



## surfingfireman (Mar 24, 2004)

Edited due to broken linkhttp://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2370


----------

